# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  How often should my BP poop?!

## adOggy07

Hello!

I got my female ball python on July 1st. She was born May 28th, so she is almost 2 months old. I got her from a friend of mine that breeds snakes. She had eaten on her own just the day before I picked her up. I fed her again 5 days later (July 6th), and I noticed that I didn't see any poop from her meal before she came to my house. Now it is July 11th and I still don't see any poop! I'm going to feed her again tomorrow. Is my ball python constipated or do they not poop that often? How often should I see poop! I'm using white paper towels right now for bedding. This is obviously my first snake.... Help please! Thanks!

Karen for Medusa

----------


## xdeus

Young Balls are very effecient at getting the most from their food, especially if the food item is on the small side for them.  It's nothing to be concerned about as it's not uncommon for them to go a couple of months without defecating even though they eat every week.  Just make sure he has a clean supply of water and be thankful you don't have to clean up stinky cages that often.  Oh, and they typically go right after a shed...

----------


## adOggy07

Thanks for your quick reply! I'm not so worried anymore.. whew! Do you think it's a possibility that they poop less when they are stressed? 

also... one more question.... I almost never see her out of her cave. I realize they are nocturnal... I've tried to sneak down to her cage in the middle of the night at random to see if she was out, but she never was. Sometimes I wonder if she even comes out to drink some water or if my heat lamp is just evaporating all the water away quickly. How long can a snake survive without water? Should I be worried she's just balled up in her cave all the time? Is it okay to pick up the cave to handle her? Thanks!

----------


## Razaiel

> Thanks for your quick reply! I'm not so worried anymore.. whew! Do you think it's a possibility that they poop less when they are stressed? 
> 
> also... one more question.... I almost never see her out of her cave. I realize they are nocturnal... I've tried to sneak down to her cage in the middle of the night at random to see if she was out, but she never was. Sometimes I wonder if she even comes out to drink some water or if my heat lamp is just evaporating all the water away quickly. How long can a snake survive without water? Should I be worried she's just balled up in her cave all the time? Is it okay to pick up the cave to handle her? Thanks!


They just poop when they need to - nothing to do with being stressed. Mine only goes once every 2 months or thereabouts but I've known others whose snakes have waited longer. They stay in their caves a lot - you said "cave" - you do have one each end don't you? If the water bowl is placed directly under the heat lamp it will evaporate away - try and put it more in the middle with a cave (hide) each end.

I think as you've only just got her and she's young I would leave her alone a bit longer to do her snakey thing. I sometimes take mine out of her hide in the evenings but she's an adult and is completely unfazed by it. But yes, they do spend a lot of time in their hides - lazy things!

----------


## adOggy07

Hi Razaiel!

Yes, I do have two caves on each side of the tank and I keep the water dish on the cooler side. 

Just so you are not worried. =) Thanks for the info too!

----------


## xdeus

I'm sure the bowl is getting lower because she's drinking.  They don't roam around all night, and the young ones seem to stay in their hide longer than the adults.  They usually come out about an hour after sunset, get a drink, and stretch their imaginary legs for an hour or two before going back to bed.  I'm not sure how long you've had her, but if its been a couple of weeks it is perfectly okay to take her out of her hide and handle her a few minutes a couple times a week.  She'll eventually realize that you don't want to eat her and will probably start exploring a little more.

----------


## cassandra

> They usually come out about an hour after sunset, get a drink, and stretch their imaginary legs for an hour or two before going back to bed.


Teehee! Lawrence, you crack me up!

Yup yup to what everyone else said....they go when they need to go. Eventually, you'll know when they need to go because you'll see a "bump" near their vent. For example, in this picture of my boa Carmen, you can see above my 3rd finger from the left her tail goes from really fat to super skinny - in between there is where her vent is. About 5 days after this picture was taken, my itty bitty boa layed a poopy that would make a German Shepherd proud. =)



I rarely see my boa drink but I certainly know she does before she passes urates regularly. Our ball python, however, usually takes a few long sips after eating and after being returned to her cage after handling. They are all different. =)

----------


## muddoc

Ball pythons will also get alot of the water that they need from the meals that they eat.  Ensuring that your food items are well hydrated, if you feed live, I guess it would be hard to make a frozen mouse drink water, will help to keep your ball python hydrated.  I rarely see any of my ball pythons drink.  As far as roaming at night, like everyone else has said, they will usually come out for a little while, but will not typically roam all night.  Remember that in the wild these snakes spend the majority of their lives in old rodent burrows.  Your snake sounds like it's doing fine to me.

----------


## cassandra

> emember that in the wild these snakes spend the majority of their lives in old rodent burrows.


"Gosh, I just found this old rodent burrow here with nothin living in it...well, except my dinner!"  :Snake:   :Chew:   :Mouse2:

----------


## Pythons Rock

They go when they want to. Usually when you are holding them and you hands are warm and you are showing the snake to your friends, with my adult BP's I swear that my dog jumps in the enclosure and poops! Now with my BCI I almost need a wheelbarrow and a shovel!

----------


## adOggy07

wow! thanks for all the replies! =) 

I'm glad to know Medusa is not constipated.

----------


## Razaiel

> Hi Razaiel!
> 
> Yes, I do have two caves on each side of the tank and I keep the water dish on the cooler side. 
> 
> Just so you are not worried. =) Thanks for the info too!


That's OK - I wasn't sure. She sounds like she's doing good though  :Smile: 

A wheelbarrow and shovel for the BCI? That cracked me up  :Very Happy:   My BCI hasn't gone for a while I think she's storing it up for me :S

----------

